# Fly Fishing Book Review



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So, for Christmas I got myself one of them tablet computer thingys. I downloaded the Kindle App, and went looking for some good books and found this one, for free, in the Kindle Store.










Here is my take. I love fly fishing and the philosophical nature of it. Something about standing in a stream fly fishing lends to thoughts about life, the universe and everything around it. I thought this book was a very well written novel, following the life of a fly caster that grew up in New York City, through both World Wars, and a lifetime of fishing the Beaverkill River. It is an east coast approach at Maclean's River Runs Through It, only much better written. (I know, I'm one of the few fly fishermen out there that thinks that A River Runs Through It is so poorly written, I question the wisdom of the publisher and competency of the writer, but that is another story. Loved the story, but aside from a few very poetic lines, the writing was total crap.)

My thought - if you are a philosophical fly fisher, check it out. The story is a nice moving one, with well written technical descriptions of casting and fishing, as well as a good cast of characters, the history of fly fishing as it developed in the United States, within the back drop of some heady subjects, including the Civil War, WW1 and WW2. I really enjoyed it. It is worth the time. And for free at the Kindle Store, you can't beat the price. 
Tight lines!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

"A River Runs Through It is so poorly written, I question the wisdom of the publisher and competency of the writer, but that is another story. Loved the story, but aside from a few very poetic lines, the writing was total crap" 

BLASPHEMY!!!

thanks for the review, I will download that soon.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, I know that negative discussion of Maclean's book is blasphemy in the fly fishing community. It was a lovely movie - the movie far out distanced the book. And the book had a few poetic lines - all of which were in the movie. But overall, the writing was horrid. Its all good though. This book, The Fly Caster Who Tried to Make Peace with the World, is very well written, and I think about as compelling of a story. However it is a novel, opposed to a biographical piece. But still a good read.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Checking it out*

Thx !! Always looking for some good stuff to read.


----------

